# Have any of Q’s predictions actually happen?



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2021)

I am actually being serious when asking this question but has anything Q ever said actually happened? Q still has a following despite the fact that every post-election claim has not been fulfilled. Which got me wondering if anything said by Q has even been fulfilled?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 23, 2021)

Who's Q?


----------



## Seliph (Apr 23, 2021)

As far as I know none of them have except for the one involving me DOING YOUR MOM AYOOOOOO

In all seriousness, there's a documentary series about Q on HBO if you haven't seen it, it's pretty cool. Some of the predictions have come true but that's only because Q predictions are the equivalent of throwing handfuls of spaghetti noodles at a wall, the vast majority of them fall but a few of them do stick out of sheer coincidence. 

Q is too much of an ideologically incoherent mess to really amount to anything, but its believers are keen to hold onto the small rare truths and forget the numerous predictions that are just... wrong. It's pretty interesting imo.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259865


"Yeah Trump only appeared to have lost, but he transferred his consciousness into Biden's body, thus secretly continuing his presidency. That's why Biden has ultimately stuck to supporting many of Trump's old policy decisions! He only let trans people back in the military so normie LIBERALS don't get suspicious. It all makes sense!!!!"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Seliph said:


> "Yeah Trump only appeared to have lost, but he transferred his consciousness into Biden's body, thus secretly continuing his presidency. That's why Biden has ultimately stuck to supporting many of Trump's old policy decisions! He only let trans people back in the military so normie LIBERALS don't get suspicious. It all makes sense!!!!"


I find it funny how people call biden "leftist"


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2021)

In the grand scheme of things it's nothing but a pathetic attempt to smear anybody left of Reagan as a pedophile.  And meanwhile the party of QAnon nominates and defends people like Roy Moore and Matt Gaetz.  They have no shame.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I find it funny how people call biden "leftist"








"He put his pronouns on a title card! He's woke!! He's a woke looney leftist I tell you!!!"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Seliph said:


> "He put his pronouns on a title card! He's woke!! He's a woke looney leftist I tell you!!!"


Neo libs be like: he may be bombing middle eastern countries but it's ok since he's on the political side i like


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2021)

I didn’t know what to expect but I was hoping for at least one Q supporter’s take on this question. I am actually interested to know what they constitute as getting a prediction right


----------



## Seliph (Apr 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I didn’t know what to expect but I was hoping for at least one Q supporter’s take on this question. I am actually interested to know what they constitute as getting a prediction right


It's really tough to gauge what they think is right and what isn't because everyone has their own idea about what Qanon really means and there are multiple splinter groups based solely around disagreements over which "anon" they think is the true Qanon so each person's gonna give you a different answer.


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I didn’t know what to expect but I was hoping for at least one Q supporter’s take on this question. I am actually interested to know what they constitute as getting a prediction right


I am fairly sure that a Q supporter would immediately see your post as an attack and would not answer coherently or flat out ignore the post.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> I am fairly sure that a Q supporter would immediately see your post as an attack and would not answer coherently or flat out ignore the post.


Fair :/ I guess a better question is, how should I go about asking this kind of question?


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fair :/ I guess a better question is, how should I go about asking this kind of question?


Asking a right leaning group, "what made you believe in q anon?" I guess? I dunno, it's an answer I'd totally wanna see as well, but not one I can see like, happening. Those types are so easy to ruffle they'll see anything that isn't a full pledge of allegiance to Q as an assault on their character, or something crazy.


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fair :/ I guess a better question is, how should I go about asking this kind of question?


With some people, I believe it's safe to assume that there's no way?
The question is legitimate, but I think you are better off assking Google about what predictions were made and figure out the outcomes?


----------



## Seliph (Apr 23, 2021)

You'll have to become a believer yourself o_o


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> Asking a right leaning group, "what made you believe in q anon?" I guess? I dunno, it's an answer I'd totally wanna see as well, but not one I can see like, happening. Those types are so easy to ruffle they'll see anything that isn't a full pledge of allegiance to Q as an assault on their character, or something crazy.





eyeliner said:


> With some people, I believe it's safe to assume that there's no way?
> The question is legitimate, but I think you are better off assking Google about what predictions were made and figure out the outcomes?


I was kind of assuming that I might just get brushed off but I am a very curious individual and was hoping someone would be willing to talk. I’ve already researched this topic but research only goes so far when trying to really understand the motivations behind a movement.


Seliph said:


> You'll have to become a believer yourself o_o


Yeah, not about to do that, which I guess might hinder me until I find someone willing to do an interview with me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Seliph said:


> You'll have to become a believer yourself o_o


How much brain damage is required for that?


----------



## Seliph (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How much brain damage is required for that?


2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> Asking a right leaning group, "what made you believe in q anon?" I guess? I dunno, it's an answer I'd totally wanna see as well, but not one I can see like, happening. Those types are so easy to ruffle they'll see anything that isn't a full pledge of allegiance to Q as an assault on their character, or something crazy.


"What made you realize the truth?"


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmm... I think at this point in time, the answer would be 'mu'. 


Mu is kind of a hard concept to explain. It goes beyond 'there is no answer' or 'the answer is unknown'. It's more like a 'the question itself needs to be canceled' as well.

The reason is that talking about it gives it right or context that it doesn't have to begin with. It's like bringing up the question on whether God is justified. Any attempt to answer it will only divide the people present when the question is asked. Even if agreed that opinions differ.


The main idea with Q isn't just that he's anonymous. Because let's be fair : we're anonylous here as well in the sense that we don't use our real name.
No... The idea is that Q whispers ideas into the world that reflect already existing fears.
For example : the idea that old lady #3 from 74th Street, somethingtown in Tennessee is greedy, is a bad idea because nobody cares outside anyone in the same street at most. But the idea that someone of opposing political belief controls the entire government (and thus your laws), actually strikes fear in those already having a hard grasp in reality (1). As such, the idea survives and gets passed around. 

The anonimity means that at this point I'm sure not everything is traceable back to a single person. Qanon is now more like an umbrella term for conspiracy theories, or even close to simply being a synonym. It's not like there's an entrance exam : I can write out a theory in five minutes, post it anonymously and with some luck (and /or insight in the fears of my audience), within a day I can have qanons believe that socialist communists track the whereabouts of the sheeple by their electric payments. All it takes is some shared vocabulary (sheeple) and not pushing my luck ('socialist communist' is just a tad too much). 

So... Has Q ever been right? When not going with 'mu', I'd say : sure. Give me ten minutes and Q will post an anonymous post claiming that the sun rises in the east. It won't be q's most controversial claim ever, but ey... Who is going to prove its really me pretending to be Q? 


(1): they probably won't like it, but the fact that most conspiracy believers are rightwing means that the left political side is just smarter in the self reflection department


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 24, 2021)

This kinda reminds me of my peaceful protest topic. You seriously want to know what makes Q people Q people & I seriously want to know what makes some people defend non-peaceful protesting, but I don't think we will get any of the answers or responses we're looking for. The Q people really have zero good defense so they will remain silent for the most part, and the non-peaceful protesting supporters are in the same boat. Not much to say to defend things, so there really wont be many replies. At least imo.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 21, 2021)

I don't think  Q is all in the wrong direction, but i don't exactly follow the movement either.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 21, 2021)

Well, if there are a bunch of rich globalist pedophiles roaming around I hope they all get the firing squad, but beyond the headlines I don't know much about Q or really care to know. After all they are a small minority of people that are freaked out about this or that and think they sky is falling and I get enough exposure to those types already from leftist media outlets.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2021)

I am starting to feel like the answer is simply “No, none of Q’s predictions have come true.”


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

None of you will know the answer unless you search for the truth yourself.

Q 4951 November 12, 2020:

How do you 'show' the public the truth? How do you 'safeguard' US elections post-POTUS? How do you 'remove' foreign interference and corruption and install US-owned voter ID law(s) and other safeguards? It had to be this way. Sometimes you must walk through the darkness before you see the light.

Q 4908 October 21, 2020:

Sometimes you can't TELL the public the truth. YOU MUST SHOW THEM. ONLY THEN WILL PEOPLE FIND THE WILL TO CHANGE. Crimes against children unite all humanity [cross party lines]? Difficult truths.

Q 4685 September 12, 2020:

Many choose the path of least resistance. For many you cannot tell them the truth. You must show them. Only at the precipice will people find the will [strength] to change and break the system of control [be free].

Q 4641 September 9, 2020:

THE SWAMP RUNS DEEP. Sometimes you cannot tell people the truth. You must show them. Only then, at the precipice, will people find the will to change [to participate].

Q 4461 June 13, 2020:

Only when evil is forced into the light can we defeat it. Only when they can no longer operate in the [shadows] can people see the truth for themselves. Only when people see the truth [for themselves] will people understand the true nature of their deception. Seeing is Believing. Sometimes you can't tell the public the truth. YOU MUST SHOW THEM. ONLY THEN WILL PEOPLE FIND THE WILL TO CHANGE. It had to be this way.

Q 4246 May 15, 2020:

Sometimes you can't TELL the public the truth. YOU MUST SHOW THEM. ONLY THEN WILL PEOPLE FIND THE WILL TO CHANGE.

Q 4024 April 30, 2020:

Sometimes you can't TELL the public the truth. YOU MUST SHOW THEM. A deeply entrenched enemy who controls the vast majority of communications is only defeated by………. Game theory.


----------



## LDAsh (May 22, 2021)

This topic had such potential to be frightfully interesting indeed...


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

LDAsh said:


> This topic had such potential to be frightfully interesting indeed...



Only if the users on this forum are willing to be open minded...which, as someone who's been lurking here for a while, I don't see happening.


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> None of you will know the answer unless you search for the truth yourself.
> 
> Q 4951 November 12, 2020:
> 
> ...


Wow all of this is so ridiculously vague and generic, can't believe anybody would hang on this guy's every word.  QAnon's "cause" could be considered just if not for the fact that it's very clearly a politically-motivated and partisan affair, and it actually provides cover to a number of pedophiles that hide among its ranks.


----------



## tabzer (May 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> it's very clearly a partisan affair



Is it?  I thought they were against "the SWAMP".  My understanding is that's DC/political landscape as a whole.

Also, I think when you can pretty much go to Qanon's meetings if you genuinely wanted to dig for those sort of answers @Lilith Valentine


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Wow all of this is so ridiculously vague and generic, can't believe anybody would hang on this guy's every word.  QAnon's "cause" could be considered just if not for the fact that it's very clearly a politically-motivated and partisan affair, and it actually provides cover to a number of pedophiles that hide among its ranks.



You do not know that which you do not research for yourself. For if you knew, you would know that QAnon is not even the correct name.

For those that do, remember. Disinformation is necessary.


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Is it?  I thought they were against "the SWAMP".  My understanding is that's DC/political landscape as a whole.


Q and his followers have been deathly silent about the allegations against Matt Gaetz, just as they were deathly silent about Roy Moore.  If I had to guess, they probably won't make a peep about this guy having aspirations of running for higher office, either.

And of course the whole lot of QAnon treat Trump like he's literally a god, instead of just another neocon sack of shit who is potentially a pedo himself.


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Q and his followers have been deathly silent about the allegations against Matt Gaetz, just as they were deathly silent about Roy Moore.  If I had to guess, they probably won't make a peep about this guy having aspirations of running for higher office, either.
> 
> And of course the whole lot of QAnon treat Trump like he's literally a god, instead of just another neocon sack of shit who is potentially a pedo himself.



They're waiting for the evidence on Matt Gaetz. Or do you think the way the Internet responded to ProJared was that of an intelligent, thought out, well researched investigation with standards?

And there was no one more forthcoming about Epstein than Trump.

But then again, @PiracyForTheMasses has pointed out your lack of the facts.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tabzer said:


> Is it?  I thought they were against "the SWAMP".  My understanding is that's DC/political landscape as a whole.
> 
> Also, I think when you can pretty much go to Qanon's meetings if you genuinely wanted to dig for those sort of answers @Lilith Valentine



There have been no more Q drops after the one that was simply just them posting "Durham."


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> They're waiting for the evidence on Matt Gaetz.


Both his former associate and former "girlfriend" are now cooperating in the investigation against him.  If this was a Democrat or a Hollywood celebrity the QAnon crowd would already be skewering him.  Instead they'll remain quiet even after he's found guilty.



Hells_Judge said:


> And there was no one more forthcoming about Epstein than Trump.


LMAO Trump's attorney general oversaw the prison where Epstein was suicided.  Either Trump let it happen or orchestrated it himself.  Clearly sticking your head in the sand on that one.



Hells_Judge said:


> There have been no more Q drops after the one that was simply just them posting "Durham."


So basically the dude ragequit after Trump lost the election, having helped to expose exactly zero pedophiles during his entire run.  What a legend.


----------



## munnimann (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> None of you will know the answer unless you search for the truth yourself.
> 
> Q 4951 November 12, 2020:
> 
> ...



Can you please highlight in that a concrete prediction that would answer the actual question of the thread? Because I can't seem to find it. And please don't ask me to do my own research. OP had a simple question, we would all be interested to see someone answer it.


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

munnimann said:


> Can you please highlight in that a concrete prediction that would answer the actual question of the thread? Because I can't seem to find it. And please don't ask me to do my own research. OP had a simple question, we would all be interested to see someone answer it.



Pedophile rings being shutdown. Pornhub's parent company running out of money because of said trafficking rings' destruction.

How about the Q Drop of which was a section of it was in an actual speech Trump used during his administration's explicit control of the White House as opposed to the movie that you and I are a part of right now while the white hats determine what path to take when the arrests start.

And if you are not willing to do the research, can you truly say that you're interested in the truth? I can give you some bread crumbs, but that's all they will be.

@Xzi Tell Twitter being a sketchy source to @Costello who used Reddit posts as sources in his thread where it was revealed that the owners of 8chan were Q...as if that hitpiece of a documentary wasn't full of lies and edited like any other production is.


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> @Xzi Tell Twitter being a sketchy source to @Costello who used Reddit posts as sources in his thread where it was revealed that the owners of 8chan were Q...as if that hitpiece of a documentary wasn't full of lies and edited like any other production is.


Listing it as one among multiple sources would be a different matter, but some Twitter rando is not a trustworthy primary source on the inner-workings of the government or legal system.  Same problem for Chan randos and subsequently Q himself.

And of course the documentary was "edited," they probably got more than fifty hours of raw footage.  Just because you don't like the conclusions that one can obviously draw from it doesn't mean it's misleading.


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Listing it as one among multiple sources would be a different matter, but some Twitter rando is not a trustworthy primary source on the inner-workings of the government or legal system.  Same problem for Chan randos and subsequently Q himself.
> 
> And of course the documentary was "edited," they probably got more than fifty hours of raw footage.  Just because you don't like the conclusions that one can obviously draw from it doesn't mean it's misleading.



And you think there's no dishonesty that can be had in editing things, I see. Well, tell me if you still think that it's about whether people like those conclusions or not here:




Same thing could be applied to the audits. If Biden won legitimately, why is a sheriff, who is bought and paid for by George Soros, hellbent on stopping the Maricopa audit in Arizona? Why aren't you curious about the findings of the audit? Wouldn't you want to show the teacher how you got your answer in a math class when they expect you to show your work?


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> And you think there's no dishonesty that can be had in editing things, I see.


That's an extremely loose interpretation of what I actually said.  Of course dishonest editing happens, that's what "project Veritas" got caught doing all the time.  A documentary crew would have an even tougher time covering that type of thing up.



Hells_Judge said:


> If Biden won legitimately, why is a sheriff, who is bought and paid for by George Soros, hellbent on stopping the Maricopa audit in Arizona?


Dude even most Arizona Republicans have turned against this "audit" by this point.  They all know it's a joke, and it's costing the state a ludicrous amount of money to boot.


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That's an extremely loose interpretation of what I actually said.  Of course dishonest editing happens, that's what "project Veritas" got caught doing all the time.  A documentary crew would have an even tougher time covering that type of thing up.
> 
> 
> Dude even most Arizona Republicans have turned against this "audit" by this point.  They all know it's a joke, and it's costing the state a ludicrous amount of money to boot.



And do you have a source for the former? And especially the latter?

Because many showed their true colors when they revealed their hand in the steal, and by catching even more corruption by letting things play out the way that they have, it will lead to less corruption in the US when all is said and done.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2021)

The short-term answer would be no.

The long-term answer would be it depends on how many Braincells it takes for the next ones to materialise.
The whole concept of the Stock Market is profiting from Predictions, so there is a Science to it.

On the one hand if anyone from their Group applies similar logic, they might come up with credible Predictions or those that are close enough; on the other, it might actually be beneficial to their Political cause to have zero Predictions proven as it may show that their vision of the Future has been thwarted time and again by their so-called enemies ...


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> And do you have a source for the former?


Conveniently, Wikipedia lists 13 sources for the claim that Veritas uses deceptive editing.



Hells_Judge said:


> And especially the latter?


The latter is simply logical.  The more people involved with a production and the higher the production values, the harder it is to keep everybody hush-hush about a potential conspiracy.  Especially for a long period of time, and filming/editing on its own takes years.



Hells_Judge said:


> Because many showed their true colors when they revealed their hand in the steal


No, because some people want to retain some shred of credibility when this is all said and done, and nobody who has publicly thrown their lot in with the Q crowd is going to have many employment prospects in the future.


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Conveniently, Wikipedia lists 13 sources for the claim that Veritas uses deceptive editing.
> 
> 
> The latter is simply logical.  The more people involved with a production and the higher the production values, the harder it is to keep everybody hush-hush about a potential conspiracy.  Especially for a long period of time, and filming/editing on its own takes years.
> ...



What if I told you that Wikipedia has vested interests?

As for the latter, I was referring to your claim about Arizona Republicans. As in, those who are Republicans in Arizona who aren't paid politicians. Do they want the audit to continue or not? Is that a claim you can verify to be true? Because officials tend to represent those who line their pockets on both sides of the aisle, and that's quite the claim to make if you haven't interviewed a sizable sample of people to be worth a statistician's salt.

Credibility? If there was something to stop what was coming, they wouldn't be having sex scandals of varying degrees happening with Bill Gates and Cuomo to provide as cover for their more heinous crimes of producing vaccines that de-populated parts of Africa (and if you paid attention to what Bill Gates said, vaccinations causing de-population is an intended result) and the killing of the elderly in nursing homes last year.

And as for revealing their true colors, I'm more referring to the representatives and the senators who voted to certify results that they knew were fraudulent. And Mike Pence and Amy Comey Barrett for the sake of book deals.


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> What if I told you that Wikipedia has vested interests?


What if I told you it doesn't matter because Wikipedia is only serving as a repository for other sources in this case (and in a lot of cases)?



Hells_Judge said:


> As for the latter, I was referring to your claim about Arizona Republicans. As in, those who are Republicans in Arizona who aren't paid politicians. Do they want the audit to continue or not?


AFAIK there are no polls about the public's opinion on the Arizona audit in particular, but polls more generally do reflect a desire to move on from the 2020 election, even for Republicans.



Hells_Judge said:


> If there was something to stop what was coming, they wouldn't be having sex scandals of varying degrees happening with Bill Gates and Cuomo to provide as cover for their more heinous crimes


Both of these stories were headlines for like a day, they aren't serving as very good distractions from anything else.



Hells_Judge said:


> producing vaccines that de-populated parts of Africa (and if you paid attention to what Bill Gates said, vaccinations causing de-population is an intended result)






Hells_Judge said:


> And as for revealing their true colors, I'm more referring to the representatives and the senators who voted to certify results that they knew were fraudulent.


Again, Trump supporters couldn't find enough evidence of fraud to convince Trump-appointed judges that it was a problem.  So either every Republican in rooms where votes were being counted was braindead, or no evidence existed to begin with.  Dealer's choice.


----------



## Costello (May 22, 2021)

@Hells_Judge you have the right to speak your mind thats perfectly fine and Im not here to contradict you

However I'd like you to please refrain from posting links to sites like "great awakening" - we dont want to be associated to them in any way. We dont want to have any links to that sort of site which gives them publicity and SEO boosts. 

Thanks for your understanding, if you have an issue with this feel free to PM me


----------



## djpannda (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> What if I told you that Wikipedia has vested interests?
> 
> As for the latter, I was referring to your claim about Arizona Republicans. As in, those who are Republicans in Arizona who aren't paid politicians. Do they want the audit to continue or not? Is that a claim you can verify to be true? Because officials tend to represent those who line their pockets on both sides of the aisle, and that's quite the claim to make if you haven't interviewed a sizable sample of people to be worth a statistician's salt.
> 
> ...


Funny part is ..Gates  had a consensual affair. Cuomo accused of inappropriate comments.... 

Man you a joke, don’t cherry pick... you forgot where ......
Pope was killed, 
the Vatican was taken over by the CIA.
Germany saw the real election results.
Pizza place have underground Sex dungeons ( even tho there’s no basement)
The Suez Canal was to plot by Hillary but also Hillary died in February.
Half of the Sepreme Court, are part of the pedo cabel ( but only the republicans who voted against trump) 
And that Lizard people have been cross breeding with humans.
Biden died years ago and now it’s a combination of a man in Biden mask or Biden’s double.
Oh don’t forget every since Biden stole an Election that Republicans held.. we are only allowed to eat 1 pound of meat a year.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus anyone noticed.. most of the q supporters are brand new “non-burner” accounts.. A cynical person would think that it’s just one or two fanatics logging into newly made accounts to make it seem like a lot of people agree.


----------



## linuxares (May 22, 2021)

Costello said:


> @Hells_Judge you have the right to speak your mind thats perfectly fine and Im not here to contradict you
> 
> However I'd like you to please refrain from posting links to sites like "great awakening" - we dont want to be associated to them in any way. We dont want to have any links to that sort of site which gives them publicity and SEO boosts.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding, if you have an issue with this feel free to PM me


Hey Boss. It was an alt account from a known person. It's now banned!


----------



## Jayro (May 22, 2021)

I don't see what's wrong with being "woke", it just means you don't have your head in the sand when it comes to social issues.



djpannda said:


> Plus anyone noticed.. most of the q supporters are brand new “non-burner” accounts.. A cynical person would think that it’s just one or two fanatics logging into newly made accounts to make it seem like a lot of people agree.


I have noticed a lot of new accounts on Twitter since the Jan 6th bullshit wend down. It's usually a weird name with a trail of numbers after it, and no profile pic. They probably had to use a Google Voice phone number to activate the account too. (That's what I did after telling Lindsey Graham to volunteer as a certified bullet catcher of a firing squad... LOL, the twitter ban was almost worth it.)


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Hey Boss. It was an alt account from a known person. It's now banned!


I take it their main is banned as well? The whole reason I made this thread was to try to get at least one Q supporter and be able to talk to them. Which I finally got someone’s attention and I was asleep!


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I take it their main is banned as well? The whole reason I made this thread was to try to get at least one Q supporter and be able to talk to them. Which I finally got someone’s attention and I was asleep!


Yes. Seems a little...telling... that the Q supporter was banned twice over so quickly...


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> Yes. Seems a little...telling... that the Q supporter was banned twice over so quickly...


Yeah. I am pretty sure this is the same person who caught my attention before, which would be the same person who inspired the creation of this thread. I know I could just go to the source but I was hoping I could interview someone in a setting both parties were somewhat comfortable in.


----------



## djpannda (May 22, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Hey Boss. It was an alt account from a known person. It's now banned!


Holy C&@p. I have the force, I am real Jedi... ..or Sith depends on lighting.. need more tests.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2021)

This is the first time I've actually went back into a Post and saw what a Ban looks like.

All this time, I thought it was just an Avatar with Banned written on it because the User wanted to be edgy ...


----------



## linuxares (May 22, 2021)

tomasowa said:


> This is the first time I've actually went back into a Post and saw what a Ban looks like.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was just an Avatar with Banned written on it because the User wanted to be edgy ...


We actually don't allow that x3


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I take it their main is banned as well? The whole reason I made this thread was to try to get at least one Q supporter and be able to talk to them. Which I finally got someone’s attention and I was asleep!


legit just wanted to study one in a controlled environment

the problem is that legitimate believers are all but indistinguishable from sarcastic/ironic people taking the piss


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> legit just wanted to study one in a controlled environment
> 
> the problem is that legitimate believers are all but indistinguishable from sarcastic/ironic people taking the piss


Even someone who is being a sarcastic piss-taker is still someone who something to provide when making a study like this. That helps learn what factors need to be considered when trying to separate a troll from someone legitimate. There’s a range for how far someone goes before the cloak of irony either falls off and reveals who’s under it


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2021)

Q's predictions are worse then my fantasy football team. And I'm last in my league.


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 22, 2021)

linuxares said:


> We actually don't allow that x3


my dude posted a great awakening link, so let's get in on the action
if you wanna get one of those trendy banned profile pictures, you could always throw out some links to s***mf***t, i'm monitoring the countdown clock until one of the doof troop goes full mask-off and provides a live demonstration



Lilith Valentine said:


> Even someone who is being a sarcastic piss-taker is still someone who something to provide when making a study like this. That helps learn what factors need to be considered when trying to separate a troll from someone legitimate. There’s a range for how far someone goes before the cloak of irony either falls off and reveals who’s under it


i see i see very sciencey
i find the main one is that the true believers always seem to have no life at all and are on call almost all the time to respond with a novel about how the oval in the oval office is actually a metaphor for the genome of the omni-virus


----------



## WeedZ (May 22, 2021)

Are we pretending that Q isn't a group of 4chan trolls?


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 22, 2021)

WeedZ said:


> Are we pretending that Q isn't a group of 4chan trolls?


I reckon that's one of the real superpowers of right-wing extremism. Every layer of conversion thinks the less radical ones are unenlightened, and the more radical ones are just joking or trolling, and that they have discovered The Truth.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Yeah. I am pretty sure this is the same person who caught my attention before, which would be the same person who inspired the creation of this thread. I know I could just go to the source but I was hoping I could interview someone in a setting both parties were somewhat comfortable in.


It was the same person that hated everyone especially women. They had a unhealthy obsession with getting into arguments with me over nothing. And now they are SILENT.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 22, 2021)

Hells_Judge said:


> None of you will know the answer unless you search for the truth yourself.
> 
> Q 4951 November 12, 2020:
> 
> ...



Okay, Anonymous.


----------



## mewtek (May 22, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I think probably the funniest "prediction" that never came true was when they kept saying that the Vatican was taken over by the United States military and that there we gonna be, and I quote, "Country-wide blackouts in order to arrest the cultists in the Democratic Party."

This was said back in December 2020, and now they're trying to say it again and its just sad lmaoo


----------



## chrisrlink (May 22, 2021)

Q Anon is high on my shit list so is the "new" republican party (aka trump supporters)i can't deal with trump supporters yes they sadly have the rights as americans (whatever rights we still have) doesn't mean shit won't hit the fan (again) in 2024 but if it does i can Guarantee you trump R2 would be much worse if Jan 6th was no indication of how far he would go to remain in power even after his 2nd term where he can't legally run again even if he wanted to he would try by force i know that much


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2021)

WeedZ said:


> Are we pretending that Q isn't a group of 4chan trolls?


There are plenty of them that are obviously 4chan trolls but I am still interested in talking to those who actually believe the conspiracy. Full disclosure and since I don't think this thread is quite going to work, I am studying social psychology as my major. Being that Q is a current social movement that has contributed so far as to lead people in an attempt to overthrow the US government, they've gotten my interest in studying the Q supporters. It's interesting to consider that some of these "trolls" are actually serious, they actually believe in this movement and believe in the predictions of Q, I want to interview at least one of them. It's funny because the person who inspired this thread actually ended up commenting with a dope account while I was asleep, meaning I missed one of my opportunities to try and talk to them. I guess I am going to have to try to think of another way to creating a controlled environment or at least hope maybe with this thread I get someone's attention.
Still, I am interested in the question of, have any predictions come true and what sources (beyond the far-Right conspiracy sources,) can be pieced together to prove the conspiracies? It's a bit of an ask but I am interested in seeing how they connect these events into proving their narrative.


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There are plenty of them that are obviously 4chan trolls but I am still interested in talking to those who actually believe the conspiracy. Full disclosure and since I don't think this thread is quite going to work, I am studying social psychology as my major. Being that Q is a current social movement that has contributed so far as to lead people in an attempt to overthrow the US government, they've gotten my interest in studying the Q supporters. It's interesting to consider that some of these "trolls" are actually serious, they actually believe in this movement and believe in the predictions of Q, I want to interview at least one of them. It's funny because the person who inspired this thread actually ended up commenting with a dope account while I was asleep, meaning I missed one of my opportunities to try and talk to them. I guess I am going to have to try to think of another way to creating a controlled environment or at least hope maybe with this thread I get someone's attention.
> Still, I am interested in the question of, have any predictions come true and what sources (beyond the far-Right conspiracy sources,) can be pieced together to prove the conspiracies? It's a bit of an ask but I am interested in seeing how they connect these events into proving their narrative.


Do you remember some decades back how popular many of those phone psychics were?  Like Miss Cleo and such?  I feel like one could write a book about all the parallels between them and their believers, and Q and his flock of sheeple.  It's simply cold-reading on a grander scale via the internet, and it's easy for him because he's one of them; a narcissist and a Trump loyalist.  He gives them a bunch of vague shit about pedos getting busted and sprinkles in some subtle anti-Semitism, basically trickle-feeds their own opinions back to them.  They won't spell out for you how they make the connections in their mind, because they'll do any amount of mental gymnastics to make it work, and it wouldn't make any sense spelled out for you or I.


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There are plenty of them that are obviously 4chan trolls but I am still interested in talking to those who actually believe the conspiracy. Full disclosure and since I don't think this thread is quite going to work, I am studying social psychology as my major. Being that Q is a current social movement that has contributed so far as to lead people in an attempt to overthrow the US government, they've gotten my interest in studying the Q supporters. It's interesting to consider that some of these "trolls" are actually serious, they actually believe in this movement and believe in the predictions of Q, I want to interview at least one of them. It's funny because the person who inspired this thread actually ended up commenting with a dope account while I was asleep, meaning I missed one of my opportunities to try and talk to them. I guess I am going to have to try to think of another way to creating a controlled environment or at least hope maybe with this thread I get someone's attention.
> Still, I am interested in the question of, have any predictions come true and what sources (beyond the far-Right conspiracy sources,) can be pieced together to prove the conspiracies? It's a bit of an ask but I am interested in seeing how they connect these events into proving their narrative.


have you watched the HBO documentary about "Q" yet? 
it's quite enlightening, even if you choose not to believe everything that it says.


----------



## Lacius (May 23, 2021)

Costello said:


> have you watched the HBO documentary about "Q" yet?
> it's quite enlightening, even if you choose not to believe everything that it says.


I'm actually watching Episode 1 right now.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2021)

Costello said:


> have you watched the HBO documentary about "Q" yet?
> it's quite enlightening, even if you choose not to believe everything that it says.


It’s currently on my list for when my wife and I have a little free time to watch it together. I’ve heard good things about it


----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Yeah. I am pretty sure this is the same person who caught my attention before, which would be the same person who inspired the creation of this thread. I know I could just go to the source but I was hoping I could interview someone in a setting both parties were somewhat comfortable in.


Saw a psychiatrist talk about this... so what I got from this...

Problem is we live in a age of Narcicism. People need to feel important. Being normal isn't good enough anymore. Q Anon makes it so that people feel special by having figured something out and that they can make a difference.

It's a conspiracy theory/cult just like any other.


----------



## tabzer (May 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Being that Q is a current social movement that has contributed so far as to lead people in an attempt to overthrow the US government, they've gotten my interest in studying the Q supporters.



I thought that was Trump.  AFAIK, Q didn't advocate any action other than "decoding" and waiting for the metaphorical spaceship.  It was one guy who was literally an actor holding a Q sign that seemed to find himself in the center spotlight without any fight to get there.

What reason?


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Saw a psychiatrist talk about this... so what I got from this...
> 
> Problem is we live in a age of Narcicism. People need to feel important. Being normal isn't good enough anymore. Q Anon makes it so that people feel special by having figured something out and that they can make a difference.
> 
> It's a conspiracy theory/cult just like any other.





Xzi said:


> Do you remember some decades back how popular many of those phone psychics were?  Like Miss Cleo and such?  I feel like one could write a book about all the parallels between them and their believers, and Q and his flock of sheeple.  It's simply cold-reading on a grander scale via the internet, and it's easy for him because he's one of them; a narcissist and a Trump loyalist.  He gives them a bunch of vague shit about pedos getting busted and sprinkles in some subtle anti-Semitism, basically trickle-feeds their own opinions back to them.  They won't spell out for you how they make the connections in their mind, because they'll do any amount of mental gymnastics to make it work, and it wouldn't make any sense spelled out for you or I.


I understand the psychology and logic behind why people get into these movements but that really doesn’t quite scratch the itch of getting an interview. There’s something personal only found through doing interviews that you can’t really find through studying or watching someone else’s interview. Being someone who has interviewed White Nationalists, Neo-Nazis, and other extremist groups, I found there was something gained that I couldn’t get through studying; like their own personal motivations, anxieties, and so many other personal reason that I couldn’t get through just studying alone.




tabzer said:


> I thought that was Trump.  AFAIK, Q didn't advocate any action other than "decoding" and waiting for the metaphorical spaceship.  It was one guy who was literally an actor holding a Q sign that seemed to find himself in the center spotlight without any fight to get there.
> 
> What reason?


Ngl, my lack of understanding in what Q advocates or doesn’t advocate is partly something I am still trying to understand. I do know there were Q supporters at the riots and that many were inspired to “find the truth” during the riots. So even though Q didn’t advocate, their “predictions” and conspiracies still played a role in the riots.


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I thought that was Trump.  AFAIK, Q didn't advocate any action other than "decoding" and waiting for the metaphorical spaceship.  It was one guy who was literally an actor holding a Q sign that seemed to find himself in the center spotlight without any fight to get there.
> 
> What reason?





 

Surprisingly unbiased and level-headed take on Q from Tabzer.  Did not expect that one.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2021)

To be fair, there's a higher chance of GBAtemp being the Vessel of Truth, with slivers of Hyper Reality thrown in by the anonymous Prophetic Consortium in the Comments, from the Front Page all the way through to EOF.

Only the Devout will unmask it and qualify for Ascension ... which is a cute way of saying Singularity is god.


----------



## tabzer (May 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 263956
> 
> Surprisingly unbiased and level-headed take on Q from Tabzer.  Did not expect that one.



I appear biased because whenever I disagree with someone, the assumption is that I must be "on the other side".  



Lilith Valentine said:


> I do know there were Q supporters at the riots and that many were inspired to “find the truth” during the riots. So even though Q didn’t advocate, their “predictions” and conspiracies still played a role in the riots.



People believed that there was truth behind the conspiracy theories and both Trump and Q appeals to them.  It isn't a surprise that people who want to get the word out about Q attended Trump events.  To say that they instigated an insurrection is a stretch.

All of the QAnon meetings I've been to are strictly against it, but maybe there is something going on higher up.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2021)

... The problem with physically attending an Ideology Meeting that establishes no set Hierarchy and has no tangible so-called Prophet to speak of is that it basically is an Open Mic Night and invitation to become a game of Telephone.

Compared to that, an Echo Chamber seems benign.

Additionally, whatever opinion said Meeting has may have zero support in the actual Ideology, for better or worse, seeing that nobody attending is qualified to speak on its behalf, due to the lack of said Hierarchy.

The fact that even the best News outlets can only get to the point of Interviewing Members and their Modern Interpretive Dance on the Ideology should speak volumes on its Hierarchy and stability.


----------



## tabzer (May 23, 2021)

Lol.  I was totally bs'ing about "meetings".  Afaik, it's every man for themselves holding onto the same hope that great evil will be revealed and then served justice.  There may very well be extremist Q groups who feel the call to organize and fulfill the prophecies that they interpret. 

As for interpreting Q posts, this is, so far, my favorite: https://rumble.com/vgwzr5--law-of-war-the-storm-series-2-the-core-theory-in-10-small-proofs.html


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Lol. I was totally bs'ing about "meetings".



... And here I thought I was catching up on the latest news from the Japanese Branch.


----------



## tabzer (May 23, 2021)

I am Q, but don't tell anyone, ok?


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I appear biased because whenever I disagree with someone, the assumption is that I must be "on the other side".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have worded my post pretty poorly, I am a bit stressed in real life and my brain isn’t quite feeling the English game today. What I was trying to say isn’t that Q directly influenced or endorsed the riots, but that Q’s conspiracies did play some motivating factors for some of the people there. This more plays into the Q followers themselves and how they interpret the word of Q and less about Q the individual.


----------



## tabzer (May 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I might have worded my post pretty poorly, I am a bit stressed in real life and my brain isn’t quite feeling the English game today. What I was trying to say isn’t that Q directly influenced or endorsed the riots, but that Q’s conspiracies did play some motivating factors for some of the people there. This more plays into the Q followers themselves and how they interpret the word of Q and less about Q the individual.



It's okay.  When I read "played a role", I saw it as interpretable in a couple of ways. so my response was kind of generalized.  My understanding is that the media made claims that "Qanon" was responsible or something.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 23, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I thought that was Trump.  AFAIK, Q didn't advocate any action other than "decoding" and waiting for the metaphorical spaceship.  It was one guy who was literally an actor holding a Q sign that seemed to find himself in the center spotlight without any fight to get there.
> 
> What reason?


silent went crazy, and tabzer is being levelheaded? everything's gone wrong


----------



## notimp (May 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I understand the psychology and logic behind why people get into these movements but[...]


Lets spell it out then.. 

- Cold reading was mentioned.
- Ingroup stuff. (Creates own language, references, logic)
- Urgency traps. (impending HUGE thing all the time)
- Classic grooming/Leadership figure behavior (One guy in the know > lets you be in the know - first(!) - if you follow, show devotion, spread the word)
- Complexity reduction ("There is a simple, but sinister reason, you wouldnt believe")
- Warm reading (Works especially well, when it gets cross referencial, and you can mix it with high status elements - so lets say Trump drops a line with a code word, you get invites to a white house event, ... and so on and so forth -- the last one is probably outside the scope of Q which is public facing myth creation)
- Mystery, riddle, transcendent motives - mirrors religious and "pseudo" scientific language for the undertones, lets people go off on the deep end on their own.
- Nothing is ever "explained" - people form their own stories, explainations, and ways into the (public) mystery - which is a way of letting them internalize believes, which is also what makes it so hard to pry them away - because its their own conclusions you would be antagonizing. This is basically the principle of "keep it vague".
- Create common goals, and common procedure (rituals)
- Have "yes loops" - f.e. people contemplating over what a message in a Wikileaks release means, have everyone contribute their own opinion, have the ingroup be very supportive (yes, wow, thank you for your contribution, this could be it).
- Give them importance. Roles. Meaning.
- Oh, and why so weird? Because weird works. The founder of extinction rebellion spelled out their working principle behind "open form organizing" one or two years ago - give them roles, give them purpose, but let the rest be filled in by them. Dont tell them whats right or wrong, dont tell the what to believe - let that be filled in by them, and create subgroups. Your most dedicated people will be the ones that need a purpose in their lives, and that want to have a role that suits their selfimages - which they maybe cant get outside the movement. Those will be your most dedicated.

Should be in here around the 20 min mark:


Most of those principles are very old, and you'll find them in established groups as well. Its a sort of free form self organizing, which builds an alternative narrative, that has a tendency to keep people contained in ingroups. You keep them small and self organized, you give them events. And they get something to do and something to be in their lives... Thats the basic rundown.

It works, because its effective.

That it spells out "nonsense" to most people that arent drawn to those things, is actually a feature as well. Keep those out, they ruin your group "climate"..  (Same as with spam. There is an 'idiot' check, somewhere in there, so you weed out the people that might not flock to this.)

Once you have "group dynamics" established - forget the highbrow fingerweaving of "how could you ever believe..:" that stuff is too potent on its own.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 23, 2021)

This Q?





Dunno, he doesn't say much apart from cryptic stuff iirc


----------



## notimp (May 23, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> This Q?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most definitely.


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> This Q?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl I didn't realize that was supposed to be Q.  They lifted the mask design from some anime I forget the name of and stuck it on Dick Tracy.  Gotta love it when people deify nobodies.


----------



## notimp (May 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> and stuck it on Dick Tracy


*gasp*
Read up on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Marlowe
and the Anti-Hero archetype in film noir:
https://13medsfilmnoir.weebly.com/noir-characters.html


This has a political dimension as well (well Hollywood movie politics). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Code_Hollywood

The Great depression changed Hollywode Code. Basically. 

And if you don't read up on that... *meh*


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)

notimp said:


> Read up on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Marlowe


Honestly not enough there to differentiate the two characters from a 21st century perspective, seems like Marlow may have been in part based on Dick Tracy since the former debuted in 1939 and the latter in 1931.  Figures the QAnon crowd would be enamored with WW2-era characters rather than something more recent.



notimp said:


> This has a political dimension as well (well Hollywood movie politics). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Code_Hollywood


That's kind of interesting but not particularly surprising given how puritanical American society has been for much of its history.  Seems like every generation has its, "WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN" moment over movies/TV/comics/video games, and the whole QAnon movement amounts to little more than that in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Rofl I didn't realize that was supposed to be Q.  They lifted the mask design from some anime I forget the name of and stuck it on Dick Tracy.  Gotta love it when people deify nobodies.


Is it Galaxy Express 999 by chance the one you're referring to?
Like, I just went to my usual "obscure games" blog/tumblr and saw this:
https://obscurevideogames.tumblr.co...vgprintads-flyerfever-freedom-fighter-freedom


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Is it Galaxy Express 999 by chance the one you're referring to?
> Like, I just went to my usual "obscure games" blog/tumblr and saw this:
> https://obscurevideogames.tumblr.co...vgprintads-flyerfever-freedom-fighter-freedom


Looks similar but no, the anime I was thinking of has more colorful metal masks with antennae sticking out from the sides where your ears would normally be.  Kind of like Guyver mixed with Gundam.


----------



## SG854 (May 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Rofl I didn't realize that was supposed to be Q.  They lifted the mask design from some anime I forget the name of and stuck it on Dick Tracy.  Gotta love it when people deify nobodies.


It's from Street Fighter 3


----------



## Xzi (May 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> It's from Street Fighter 3


So it is, they couldn't be assed to change it even in the slightest.  Knew I had seen it somewhere before.


----------



## tabzer (May 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> So it is, they couldn't be assed to change it even in the slightest.  Knew I had seen it somewhere before.



It's literally Q from Street Fighter.  Whoever is calling it the official mascot of "Qanon International" is probably saying the same thing about Q from Star Trek.



Xzi said:


> Looks similar but no, the anime I was thinking of has more colorful metal masks with antennae sticking out from the sides where your ears would normally be. Kind of like Guyver mixed with Gundam.



Kamen Rider?


----------



## Xzi (May 24, 2021)

tabzer said:


> It's literally Q from Street Fighter. Whoever is calling it the official mascot of "Qanon International" is probably saying the same thing about Q from Star Trek.


Well I guess nobody ever accused them of being the most creative bunch in the world.



tabzer said:


> Kamen Rider?


That might be it, though they look a lot more rounded and insectoid than the image I had in my head.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2021)

The Fandom says the face is taken from the 1973 Robot Detective K and I can see the resemblance, albeit before my time.
The name Q is said to refer to the QSound Chip which the Arcade Machines used, which makes the most sense.

They also linked the silhouette to Tokusou Robo Janperson, which probably shows the age of the Author.
If they can link Q to Janperson, then obviously the link is stronger with my childhood's Space Sheriff Gavan and subsequent Space Sheriff Sharivan, a decade older.

Come on.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

tomasowa said:


> The Fandom says the face is taken from the 1973 Robot Detective K and I can see the resemblance, albeit before my time.
> The name Q is said to refer to the QSound Chip which the Arcade Machines used, which makes the most sense.
> 
> They also linked the silhouette to Tokusou Robo Janperson, which probably shows the age of the Writer.
> ...


for a second i thought you meant the Qanon fandom lmao


----------



## notimp (May 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Honestly not enough there to differentiate the two characters from a 21st century perspective, seems like Marlow may have been in part based on Dick Tracy since the former debuted in 1939 and the latter in 1931. Figures the QAnon crowd would be enamored with WW2-era characters rather than something more recent.


Didn't know that Dick Tracy went back that far. White spot. 

If I see a Trench Coat wearing detective type, I for some reason always associate the Hollywood code switch from "Oh dear clear cut and strait-laced hero, that helps the law" to during the depression, the public demanded, that gangsters actually can be heroes too, and only have to be killed off in the end, because.  I find that historic parallel fascinating, for some reason.  (Probably, because I like a good anti-hero as well..  )


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 24, 2021)

Lol, love how I derailed the conversation about some dude calling themselves Q about some conspiracies or what to finding out what inspired the mask for a somewhat obscure Street Fighter character with my dumb joke, ahah


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2021)

notimp said:


> Lets spell it out then..
> 
> - Cold reading was mentioned.
> - Ingroup stuff. (Creates own language, references, logic)
> ...



To get this topic back on hand. I do want to stress that I understand the psychology of the movement, that's something I am very well versed in. What I was hoping to get out of this thread was the attention of at least 1 Q supporter in the hopes of an interview. I knew from the past of dealing with groups like Q supporters, it's not often as easy as asking "Would anyone like to do an interview with me?" I've gotten a lot of "ironic" people just trying to waste my time when I directly asked for an interview.I decided to try a less direct approach possibly getting someone's attention. Which the results of this thread seem to show, I got one person's attention while I was sleeping and the rest seems to speak for itself. Although, I think this has taught me to work on my methods and maybe try either a different community and or continue waiting to hope to get some else on this thread. I can always do both.


----------



## notimp (May 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To get this topic back on hand. I do want to stress that I understand the psychology of the movement, that's something I am very well versed in. What I was hoping to get out of this thread was the attention of at least 1 Q supporter in the hopes of an interview. I knew from the past of dealing with groups like Q supporters, it's not often as easy as asking "Would anyone like to do an interview with me?" I've gotten a lot of "ironic" people just trying to waste my time when I directly asked for an interview.I decided to try a less direct approach possibly getting someone's attention. Which the results of this thread seem to show, I got one person's attention while I was sleeping and the rest seems to speak for itself. Although, I think this has taught me to work on my methods and maybe try either a different community and or continue waiting to hope to get some else on this thread. I can always do both.


Part of the reason of me interjecting was to also provide an angle of 'it might be linked to their internal believe systems quite strongly', so the approach to just openly ask if someone is willing to reflect about those believes -- especially when they might expect ridicule to follow because of past interactions (not with researchers, but with people more generally) might be too forward.

They are not seeking to actively recruit either, so you also would not get any public relationy folks either.

One of the expected heads of the Q movement, has now started "Alienleaks" as well. Google searchterms Alienleaks and Ron Watkins. Just fyi.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

This is one possible explanation of why some Q supporters still keep believing even after Joe Biden became president.


> it [participant observation] shows how social evidence can be used on us–not by others, but by ourselves–to assure us that what we prefer to be true will seem to be true.
> 
> The story is an old one, requiring an examination of ancient data, for the past is dotted with millennial religious movements. Various sects and cults have prophesied that on one or another particular date there would arrive a period of redemption and great happiness for those who believed in the group's teachings. In each instance it has been predicted that the beginning of the time of salvation would be marked by an important and undeniable event, usually the cataclysmic end of the world. Of course, these predictions have invariably proved false. To the acute dismay of the members of such groups, the end has never appeared as scheduled.
> 
> But immediately following the obvious failure of the prophecy, history records an enigmatic pattern. Rather than disbanding in disillusion, the cultists often become strengthened in their convictions. Risking the ridicule of the populace, they take to the streets, publicly asserting their dogma and seeking converts with a fervor that is intensified, not diminished, by the clear disconfirmation of a central belief. So it was with the Montanists of second-century Turkey, with the Anabaptists of sixteenth-century Holland, with the Sabbataists of seventeenth-century Izmir, with the Millerites of nineteenth-century America.



Source: Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion page 119-120

The full discussion is more interesting but a bit too long to be worth including here. The eBook is easy to find online for those who are interested.


----------



## DCarnage (Jul 1, 2021)

I had a couple of Q supporters talk to me about whatever Q was spouting. I acknowledge a couple of the topics but 99% of the rest is BS and I told them so. I told them to be careful as Q is garbage and they should look for their answers elsewhere.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 1, 2021)

DCarnage said:


> I had a couple of Q supporters talk to me about whatever Q was spouting. I acknowledge a couple of the topics but 99% of the rest is BS and I told them so. I told them to be careful as Q is garbage and they should look for their answers elsewhere.


A lot of Q's supporters and a lot of Trump's supporters have gripes with capitalism but either don't understand that, or don't want to recognize it.  Tapping into that general mistrust and misunderstanding, you can sell people on pretty much any bullshit you want.  So you over-promise and under-deliver, as was the case with both of these individuals.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2021)

Damn, I was hoping the bump would be another supporter, back to my waiting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 5, 2021)

Q doesn't need to predict his all knowing


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 17, 2021)

Q was nothing more than a psy-op designed to discredit people addressing the very real issue of organized child sex trafficking amongst high level VIP, celebrity and political circles.

Intelligence agencies refer to these as "Pied piper" operations. Take a little truth, gather followers and lead them off the cliff along with the that little truth you wanted to cover up.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 17, 2021)

I have a legit question: Is Q really one person? Or is somewhat a bucket that many people put theories in because they are not credible coming of a John Doe's mouth?

(sorry if I asked something dumb, people don't talk too much about Q here on south)


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 17, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I have a legit question: Is Q really one person? Or is somewhat a bucket that many people put theories in because they are not credible coming of a John Doe's mouth?
> 
> (sorry if I asked something dumb, people don't talk too much about Q here on south)



Q was alleged (claimed by Q) to be a insider cabinet member/intelligence operative within the US government leaking/whistle blowing to the public.   Some people now believe it may have been John McAfee. IMO, it was a collection of writers spewing dis info from the NSA or CIA.   But the claim by Q was they were an individual, the releases were from a consistent individual source verified with a PGP signature.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 17, 2021)

fuck no

/thread


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Q was nothing more than a psy-op designed to discredit people addressing the very real issue of organized child sex trafficking amongst high level VIP, celebrity and political circles.
> 
> Intelligence agencies refer to these as "Pied piper" operations. Take a little truth, gather followers and lead them off the cliff along with the that little truth you wanted to cover up.


Nah, still plenty of people out there doing the real work of tracking down and prosecuting pedos.  Q's supporters were just lame keyboard warriors, they would've discredited themselves and ended up looking like dipshits no matter which internet prophet they chose to follow.  And so many of them were ready to fall for any plain-as-day grift as long as it reinforced their preexisting opinions/biases.  An advanced psy-op is exponential overkill for the purposes of ensnaring a bunch of village idiots.


----------

